# Moving averages for short term trading



## suprsnipes (12 August 2008)

I would like to put this question out there...

What moving averages do other traders find useful...if it all?

If yes, how many do you use etc.


----------



## white_goodman (12 August 2008)

can they be used for a basic stop loss guide?


----------



## suprsnipes (12 August 2008)

Yes most definently but I suppose the next question I would like to ask is over what time frame in terms of 2min, 5min and 15min charts are they useful? Would noting the daily moving averages of your choice and utilising them for short term trades with an entry from the above time frames be a good start...

I would imagine using them on very short time frames would be difficult.


----------



## mazzatelli1000 (12 August 2008)

I use MA's to add colour to my charts

Makes them look real pretty!!


----------

